# Customising buildworld



## balanga (May 24, 2019)

How does one go about customising `make buildworld` to change some of the default settings in, for example, /boot/defaults/loader.conf


----------



## Phishfry (May 24, 2019)

You have the original blueprints right in your hands. Take some time to read these crucial documents.
/usr/src/makefile
/usr/src/makefile.inc1





__





						make.conf(5)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



/usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf


----------



## Phishfry (May 24, 2019)

I wonder if you really want to build your own release(7) the way it sounds to me.


----------

